# CBT Therapy Chat ongoing right now: Join us



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The chat is: *OPEN NOW!(CHECK OUR NEW MEETING LOCATION)*

*Next meeting: Next week(Friday June 12th): 7 pm to 9 pm Central Time( 8pm to 10 pm Eastern Time and 5pm to 7pm Western Time and 6pm to 8 pm Mountain Time USA)*

Chatroom location: www.tinychat.com/positivelysa

^^^^NEW LOCATION^^^^^^
Agenda for June 12th:

Tonights topic: Change and Gratitude
1. Share homework and discuss change
2. Watch video on getting motivation/changing habits
3. Play a therapy game on positivity
4. Discussion on gratitude
5. Homework on Gratiude

CBT Support Chat with homework/activities/worksheets provided . Please join us in the chatroom www.tinychat.com/positivelySA in the Coping with Social Anxiety room. You can join at anytime the chat is open. New participants always welcome and wanted. Please make sure the check the homework if you didn't make it this week but want to next week, but no pressure(I won't be grading you on it). Observers who want to sit in on it and watch, perfectly fine too!

@givinganonion and I are co-leading it.

*Homework and Links for Week 1(Due June 5th):*
1.Pick one type of automatic negative thought (from the resource provided) you've had this week to discuss in our chat next week.
http://www.thehappinessinstitute.com/freeproducts/docs/Examples Of Unhelpful Thinking.pdf 
2.For CBT Newbies check this website out: http://www.cognitivetherapyguide.org/negative-thinking-patterns.htm
3. Figure out how your emotions are regulated using this diagram. This is for self educating on the psychology behind our emotions.
http://psychology.tools/emotional-regulation-system.html

Overview of May 29th chat:This week we discussed our goals and lives. Targeted negative thinking. Some people were talking about how to make friends so we suggested sites like www.interpals.net as a resource to make friends.
Participants who came thank you.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Homework and Links for Week 2(Due June 12th):*
1. http://www.lifehack.org/articles/productivity/6-types-of-motivation-explained.htmlTypes of Motivation(we discussed which ones helped us become more motivated)
2. http://www.lollydaskal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/IMG_4300.jpg Doing vs. being and how it affects our Motivaation. A lot of us agreed we were more of beings than doers.
3. Homework: Look at the link provided and find a habit or something you want to feel motivated to change this week. Even if you don't complete it or are successful, notice which stage of change you get stuck on and we can disucss next week on how to help you overcome that stage. http://www.therapistaid.com/therapy-worksheet/stages-of-change

Overview of June 5th chat:
Today we had a great icebreaker where chat members partnered up and in private message discussed what gives them hope to overcome social anxiety. Many of us shared our parents, partners, and even ourselves give us hope to overcome social anxiety. Motivation was our discussion topic. Look at the link on number 1. above for the 6 types of motivation. Then we discussed how we could fix this lack of motivation and came to the topic of being vs. doing. We decided we had to stop thinking and start doing. Lastly we discussed our homework from the previous week. Finally homework assigned this week is about changing.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## Yoyoyoyo (Oct 6, 2012)

Update: Taking place in the Coping with Social Anxiety chat. Not the First Step chat


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

I'm hogging the conversation. Negative thought.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We had lots of fun so far discussing various issues. Tackled some negative thoughts in the chat. So far a good start to our little group here.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll join


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you @Xtina_Xposed for joining us


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Aww missed it.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

There will be more, every Friday. I really liked it, good job @meepie for coming up with the idea and bringing a lot into it. It was great to see you guys and I hope you can take away sth good from it :grin2:


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

is this still going on? I would be interested.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ignopius said:


> is this still going on? I would be interested.


Next Friday at the listed times.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

My real-life therapist gave me practically the same homework today 
http://psychology.tools/what-if.html

What if I don't do the homework?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

NE2 said:


> My real-life therapist gave me practically the same homework today
> http://psychology.tools/what-if.html
> 
> What if I don't do the homework?


Lol NE2 you're funny. You've been doing the homework more than me


----------



## HeroicChair (May 20, 2015)

this is free?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

HeroicChair said:


> this is free?


This is absolutely free


----------



## HeroicChair (May 20, 2015)

meepie said:


> This is absolutely free


Awesome!


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

HeroicChair said:


> this is free?


Yes, it's free*.

*If any participant asks if it's free, he or she must immediately find romance for all single members of the group.

PS: I won't be in this week. I'm trying LARPing.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The chat will open in about 2 hours.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

My internet at home is down and I'm using a public space. Hopefully I can keep up and not have to go. Otherwise, I did the short homework and am excited =)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm excited too!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys I had a great time discussing this stuff with you.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

That's good


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Doing the homework here because I'm lazy:
My problem is wallflowering at a social event. I'm somewhere between contemplation and preparation, with the occasional action, mostly leading to failure.
Another problem: finding a job. Again I'm between contemplation and preparation, with a bit of action. But I'm stuck.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Tonight's topic will be Gratitude and Change.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

@Xtina_Xposed @Don Aman @HeroicChair @spurs13 @Yoyoyoyo @minimized @rosecolored @MetroCard @lizzy19 @Mister Haych @aGenericUsername

Chat has moved to a new location. Check the front page of this thread.

www.tinychat.com/positivelySA

We are meeting in this room so I can show a video at once.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

meepie said:


>


:crying:


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for remembering me. Sorry I haven't been able to make it. Hopefully next week. Although I'd be too afraid to say anything anyway


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Open now


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

ump


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

We're live now here: www.tinychat.com/positivelySA


----------



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

givinganonion said:


> We're live now here: www.tinychat.com/positivelySA


Hey guys, make sure you remove the www from the TC link as it won't work with it in the URL


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

erichouse said:


> Hey guys, make sure you remove the www from the TC link as it won't work with it in the URL


Hmm, it works for me; but that wouldn't be too hard a change to make.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Apparently it's happening again today. SAS chat or tinychat?


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm probably going to be late today, if I can make it.


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll be around if it's still on for tonight.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Tinychat again.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

What was the homework...?


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

Homework was the Gratitude Exercises work sheet... http://www.therapistaid.com/therapy-worksheet/gratitude-exercises


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Oops, my dog ate it.


----------



## dh94 (Jul 19, 2013)

When is the nex time?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

dh94 said:


> When is the nex time?


Next Friday


----------

